

Are browser plug-ins security risks? - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/securityadviser/archives/2009/02/in_my_recent_se.html

======
jgfoot
"Giorgio, I'm not aware of any particular issues, but no one has released bug-
free code yet, and I'll bet my career that NoScript is no different. Every
security protection product falls under the same security threats and problems
as any other software, sometimes more so."

Saying something poses "risks" without quantifying those risks or weighing
them against the benefits of the software is a bit disingenuous. It's as if a
food critic said, "Chez jgfoot's food tastes good, at the same time it comes
with health dangers," and then when pressed protested that all he was saying
was that the perfect food has not been invented yet.

